# Lohnt es sich aion wieder an zufangen ?



## xSpuckix (18. September 2011)

ich habe aion vor 1 jahr aufgehört warum ja das grinden hat mich angekotzt und die drop change war mehr als eine demütigung nun will ich sagen damit was hat sich alles getan ist das war das jetzt mehr exp für questen man bekommt und das die drop change mehr ist ist das wirklich so oder ist aion immer noch das alte wie es raus kamm


----------



## Immondys (18. September 2011)

Es lohnt sich vor allem mal im Forum zu lesen. 4 Einträge unter deinem findest du ausreichend Antworten.

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/186362-mal-wieder-lohnt-es-sich-wieder-in-aion-reinzuschnuppern/


----------



## xSpuckix (18. September 2011)

Immondys schrieb:


> Es lohnt sich vor allem mal im Forum zu lesen. 4 Einträge unter deinem findest du ausreichend Antworten.
> 
> http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/186362-mal-wieder-lohnt-es-sich-wieder-in-aion-reinzuschnuppern/


----------



## xSpuckix (18. September 2011)

okay mal noch ne frage wenn ich aion wieder aktiviren soll denn fange ich aber von vorne an gibs in anfangs gebied auch neue questen oder immer noch die alten und ist das wirklich war das mann so schnell levelt ?


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (18. September 2011)

Diese Seite sollte dir weiterhelfen können: 

http://rechtschreibpruefung24.de/


----------



## Mikehoof (19. September 2011)

Ich hätte längst wieder reingeschnuppert wenn ich meinen alten Account reaktivieren könnte um zu sehen ob es mich wieder packt. Bloß einen neuen char zu erstellen mit einem Testaccount finde ich ein wenig blöd. Ich würde halt gerne mal testen ob mein neuer Rechner nun im Abyss besser zurecht kommt bei einem Keepangriff. Das kann ich ja schlecht mit einem kleinen Char sehen.....


----------



## Ilumnia (19. September 2011)

Dann wartet bis zum 22. dann könnt ihr eine Wochekostenlos reinschauen. Und ja es lohnt sich!


----------



## punkten1304 (19. September 2011)

Ilumnia schrieb:


> Dann wartet bis zum 22. dann könnt ihr eine Wochekostenlos reinschauen. Und ja es lohnt sich!





rischtig...wartet bis dönerstag dann gibs reaktivierung für alle die nen vollwertigen(gekauften) acc besitzen und vorm..puh glaube 14. September on waren. Sprich für die die vor monaten oder länger aufgehört haben isses perfect.

Kurz und knapp zu Frage ob sichs reinschaun lohnt: JA, WEIL: Mehr Questen, Schnelleres allgemeines Lvl'n, da ja mehr Questen(aber auch mehr exp für die Questen), ne aktzeptable Droprate bei den mobs. Definitiv besser als zum Release. @ Startgebiet lieber Spuckix, glaube da gibs die selben questen wie früher, aber da die genau ausreichen um auf lvl 10 zu kommen, brauch man auch nicht mehr. Und da man eh fix durch is, is das Gebiet relativ irrelevant was Langezeitmotivation angeht, denn erst ab dem 2ten Gebiet gehts richtig los^^

Und btw. Spuckix, SATZZEICHEN und vernünftige Grammatik wären echt schoen^^, hab fast nen krampf beim lesen deines ersten Posts bekommen^^, soll aber jetzt nich bös gemeint sein, nur ne Bitte um Besserung 

@ Mikehoof: Poste doch mal dein system, dann kann ichs mit meinem vergleichn und etwas Hilfe zur Frage der Performance leisten


----------



## xSpuckix (20. September 2011)

naja gut ich habe gestern aion wieder gezockt mit mein acc und ich finde viel hat sich nicht geändert


----------



## punkten1304 (20. September 2011)

1. was hast du gespielt?..auf welchem lvl, gegend etc.

2. was hast du als änderung erwartet, bzw wovon meinst du hat sich kaum was/nichts geändert?^^ Was stößt noch bei dir negativ auf?


----------



## Arby (29. September 2011)

punkten1304 schrieb:


> Und btw. Spuckix, SATZZEICHEN und vernünftige Grammatik wären echt schoen^^, ...



Wer im Glashaus sitzt und so... 

Btw: die Quest, Mz. Quests. Mit dem Quast bzw. mehreren Quasten hat das nix zu tun.


----------



## Kimgloss (29. September 2011)

Also ich kann ja eigentlich nur bedingt ein Urteil abgeben, da ich den "End-Content" ja nicht kenne. Aber andererseits: Ist vielleicht auch eine interessante Perspektive bei der Frage, ob sich ein Einstieg lohnt, wenn jemand was sagt, der gerade eingestiegen ist 

Ich habe Aion ja nun 10 Tage probiert und einen Account nun besorgt. Bin Gerade Lvl 20, also nix berauschendes. Kann aber jetzt schon sagen: Es hat sich für mich voll gelohnt. Allein schon wegen der tollen Grafik. Die Chars sind mit solch eine Liebe zum Detail dargestellt, die Möglichkeiten sie zu ändern so riesig ... also einfach nur wunderschön.
Die Questen gefallen mir ebenfalls - Nicht besser und nicht schlechter als wo(w)anders auch ... also insgesamt ein dolles Spiel.

Hatte spaßhalber auch mal HdRo angespielt, weil man mir sagte, dies sei grafisch ein Zuckerstückchen - Und bin maßlos enttäuscht. Diese Art Grafik sagt mir gar nicht zu. Das ist ja WoW besser 


Also meine Meinung: Lohnt sich, wenn man schöne Grafik und ein nettes Spielchen möchte.

Wie gesagt: Zum End-Content kann ich nix sagen und PvP ist auch noch recht reduziert bei mir


----------



## Skyler93 (1. Oktober 2011)

jeden den ich kenne hat das spiel inzw. aufgehört haben es mit 12 leuten angefangen, mich hats mit lvl 43 net mehr gebockt, nachdem ich später reingeschnuperrt habe nachn patch und wieder 41 war hats mich wieder net gebockt


----------



## punkten1304 (1. Oktober 2011)

Kimgloss schrieb:


> Also ich kann ja eigentlich nur bedingt ein Urteil abgeben, da ich den "End-Content" ja nicht kenne. Aber andererseits: Ist vielleicht auch eine interessante Perspektive bei der Frage, ob sich ein Einstieg lohnt, wenn jemand was sagt, der gerade eingestiegen ist
> 
> Ich habe Aion ja nun 10 Tage probiert und einen Account nun besorgt. Bin Gerade Lvl 20, also nix berauschendes. Kann aber jetzt schon sagen: Es hat sich für mich voll gelohnt. Allein schon wegen der tollen Grafik. Die Chars sind mit solch eine Liebe zum Detail dargestellt, die Möglichkeiten sie zu ändern so riesig ... also einfach nur wunderschön.
> Die Questen gefallen mir ebenfalls - Nicht besser und nicht schlechter als wo(w)anders auch ... also insgesamt ein dolles Spiel.
> ...




jo also es macht schon spaß, aber sei dir dessen bewusst das Aktuell noch einige events laufen, wie z.b. doppel EP von mobs+ DoppelteDroprate von Mobs, also ncih denken das is stanni^^. Aber EP events gibs immer mal wieder. Aber auch ohne EP event dauert das lvln mitlerweile nich mehr länger als anderswo, bzw. nur unwesentlich wenn überhaupt. sind ja mehr als genug Questen vorhanden. Sodenn, fröhliches Schaffen, falls auf Thor bist und nen elyos zockst, kannste ja mal "Biribiri" anschreiben..its me, mario..^^


----------



## jeef (2. Oktober 2011)

Kimgloss schrieb:


> Also ich kann ja eigentlich nur bedingt ein Urteil abgeben, da ich den "End-Content" ja nicht kenne. Aber andererseits: Ist vielleicht auch eine interessante Perspektive bei der Frage, ob sich ein Einstieg lohnt, wenn jemand was sagt, der gerade eingestiegen ist
> 
> Ich habe Aion ja nun 10 Tage probiert und einen Account nun besorgt. Bin Gerade Lvl 20, also nix berauschendes. Kann aber jetzt schon sagen: Es hat sich für mich voll gelohnt. Allein schon wegen der tollen Grafik. *Die Chars sind mit solch eine Liebe zum Detail dargestellt*, die Möglichkeiten sie zu ändern so riesig ... also einfach nur wunderschön.
> Die Questen gefallen mir ebenfalls - Nicht besser und nicht schlechter als wo(w)anders auch ... also insgesamt ein dolles Spiel.
> ...



1. Das wars auch Chars/Mobs/Npcs jo sind echt hübsch, der Rest liegt aber weit darunter da erkenne ich persönlich keine wirkliche Mühe oder Liebe zum Detail.
2. Hier wollte ich erst nicht weiter lesen: Gerade weil du oben die liebe zum Detail angedeutet hast, in HdRO habe ich das Gefühl das man sich schon "zu viel" mit den Details beschäftigt
hat,so das viele andere Sachen zu kurz gekommen sind. Wer ein Spiel wegen der tollen Grafik sucht und HdRO verneint, sorry aber der hat echt keinen Plan. 
3. Wer ein Spiel nur wegen der Grafik spielt sollte mal AoC anspielen
4.  Wer PvP interessiert ist und das muss man einfach dazu sagen "sollte um Aion einen weiten Bogen machen!" 

Spiele zwar selber Aion aber dieses Aion als "Grafik Top" zu bezeichnen geht mir immer gegen den Strich.
Weil einfach nicht stimmt "das Aion so schön bunt leuchtet blendet viele zu sehr! XD"


----------



## Arby (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab ja jetzt eine komplette Reaktivierungswoche lang "wieder reinschnuppern" dürfen. Viel Zeit blieb mir effektiv nicht, da ich unter der Woche arbeiten gehe und drei Abende die Woche meinen Raid in WoW unterstütze. 

In der Zeit die dann noch blieb hab ich meine Klerikerin (Asmo, Solessa@Thor) von 39 auf 42 gelevelt. Tagsbüber (während ich arbeitete) afk diese Energien gesammelt um mir den Schildskin holen zu können. 

Abends ein paar(!) Quests gemacht, immer mal wieder geschaut ob ich meine Nebelmähnen-Gruppenquests (die seit 22 Monaten auf Erfüllung warten) erledigt bekomme, aber es ergab sich leider nichts. Die meiste Zeit hab ich wohl damit verbracht, die Vorquests zu der Instanz "Kromedes Prozess" (gab's die zu Release auch schon?) zu machen und dann die Instanz selbst jeden Tag einmal durchlaufen, von Anfang an (bis auf den Storymode) im sog. "Hardmode", Schlüssel beim ersten Mal gedroppt, danach nie wieder.

Die "Herbeirufung der Schatten" fand ich noch ganz spannend, hab den ersten Durchgang im dritten Raum versemmelt, hab mich dann aber ein zweites Mal durchgeboxt, weil ich den Titel "Schattenhafte" und die Flügelchen unbedingt haben wollte - und geschafft. Die Würfelquest für 99 Plätze noch gemacht und alles Material, das ich damals für Handwerk/Kochen/Rüstungsschmied gehortet hatte, per HA oder afk-Shop versucht loszuwerden.

Die andere Hälfte der Zeit habe ich letztendlich genutzt, meine Elyos-Zauberin (Meriwa@Thor) von 10 auf ich glaub 27 oder 28 zu leveln. Eigentlich wollte ich das gar nicht, aber irgendwie fing ich dann doch an, die ersten Verteron-Quests zu machen und am Ende wurd sie doch 27. Geärgert hatte ich mich nur, dass sie 23 wurde bevor sie 5 Hamarel(??)-Durchläufe absolvieren konnte. Da (und nicht nur da) merkte ich deutlich, wie schnell das Leveln mittlerweile im Gegensatz zu Release-Zeiten vonstatten geht.

Im Rückblick jedenfalls muss ich sagen: Die 10 Tage haben mir viel Kurzweil beschert und ich kann nicht behaupten, dass es keinen Spaß gemacht hätte. Einige der Punkte, die mich damals "vertrieben" haben, scheinen nicht mehr existent zu sein, z.B. das extreme Grinden vor allem ab Stufe 35-39 rum, die vielen Bots (hab nicht einen einzigen gesehen). 

Die Steuerung ist für mich als "WoW-Verwöhnter" immer noch recht haklig - ist so, das zu erklären würde nen eigenen Thread füllen. Zwei Mal wurde ich noch Opfer des "Rubber Bands", konnte mich beide Mal mit Rückwärts-Laufen daraus befreien. PvP kam so gut wie kaum zustande, und wenn dann fast ausschließlich gegen "lilafarbene" (also 5+ Stufen höhere), somit nicht aussagekräftig. Aber mein größter Kritikpunkt von damals - der absolut unterirdische Support durch NCSoft West und die teilweise abstruse Firmenpolitik was Accountsperrungen, Foren-Moderation etc. angeht - der ist bestehen geblieben und somit auch der Grund, warum ich vor 22 Monaten "geschworen" habe, NCSoft keinen weiteren Cent von mir geben zu wollen.

Insofern bleibt mein Account (leider - könnte man fast sagen) weiterhin inaktiv und ich freue mich schon jetzt auf die nächste Reaktivierungsaktion, wo ich meine Chars wieder für 10 Tage spielen darf.


----------



## punkten1304 (8. Oktober 2011)

Arby schrieb:


> Ich hab ja jetzt eine komplette Reaktivierungswoche lang "wieder reinschnuppern" dürfen. Viel Zeit blieb mir effektiv nicht, da ich unter der Woche arbeiten gehe und drei Abende die Woche meinen Raid in WoW unterstütze.
> 
> In der Zeit die dann noch blieb hab ich meine Klerikerin (Asmo, Solessa@Thor) von 39 auf 42 gelevelt. Tagsbüber (während ich arbeitete) afk diese Energien gesammelt um mir den Schildskin holen zu können.
> 
> ...




du..deine aussage das das lvln im vergleich zu damals viel schneller geht is 0 aussagekräftig leider, denn während der ganzen reaktivierungszeit war DoppelEP+Doppeldrop an^^. Ohne Doppel ep gehts schon nen stückchen langsamer..aber ich kann dich bestätigen das es im vergleich zum release auf jedenfall wesentlich schneller geht, ahlt durch die vielen neuen questen und den angepassten Questbelohnungen(ep)

@ Support...wen juckts?..wenn man kein Prob hat, brauch man den Support nit..wenn einem das Forum aneiert dann meidet man es(das offizielle) und guckt andere Foren durch^^ @ support..ok wenn ihn brauchst und er is müll dann is das shit, ABER ich habe bisher 5 anliegen an den Support gehabt und sie wurden alle zu meiner zufriedenheit innerhalb von 24h gelöst  einmal sogar durch nen engagierten GM ingame  Ein Game zu leaven das einem an sich richtig gut gefällt, NUR weil 2 Sachen die nicht essentiel zum Spielen sind, sondern meist irrelevant, ist doch bissl komisch wenn mans recht betrachtet oder?^^

aber nun gut..denke du bist eh genug mit WoW ausgelastet^^ 2 abos wären vlt auch 1 zuviel des guten.


@ Grafik lieber "Jeef"

Er/Sie hat IHRE Meinung geäußert. DU hast seine/ihre Meinung als FALSCH dargestellt. Du hast in diesem Punkt dick gefailed  Jeder hat ne eigene Meinung die wir(sofern wir vernünftige menschen sind) zu tolerieren haben. Mir liegt Hdro auch nicht und ich finde Aion auch um längen besser(optisch) als Hdro, aber die beiden Games haben auch UNTERSCHIEDLICHE Grafikstile, also ist eine diskussion darüber eh hinfällig da geschmackssache.

will dich nit niedermachen oder so, sondern nur darauf hinweisen die nächste mal gewählter auszudrücken  sonst kommt es noch zu nem übelsten Flamewar, den eigentlich keiner haben will xD

so far..greetzi


----------



## WesTroxX (9. Oktober 2011)

ich kann jedem nur abraten mit aion anzufangen. das spiel hat abogebühren UND einen itemshop der enrome spielerische vorteile bringt. das ist in meinen augen ein absolutes NO GO.


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (10. Oktober 2011)

Jaa die Vorteile aud dem itemshop sind ja sooo enorm..lächerlich


----------



## WesTroxX (10. Oktober 2011)

das einzige was hier lächerlich ist, ist ncsoft mit ihrem abo+itemshop game

und erzähl mir nicht, dass sachen welche die chance bei der manastein socklung enorm erhöhen kein rießen vorteil ist gegenüber den nichtkäufern. es gibt items mit 8 slots und man kriegt es kaum hin auch nur 3 slots zu sockeln ohne mal eben 10 steine dafür zu verbrauchen. hab das gefühl dass die entwickler da bei der failquote etwas rumgeschraubt haben. in die negative richtung natürlich.

auch die pets wo manche mal eben stealth einheiten detecten können bringen ja überhaupt keine großen vorteile im pvp. ja ne ist klar.

naja wer bock drauf hat abogebühren zu bleschen und sich spielerische vorteile im itemshop einzukaufen, nur zu. ich lass da definitiv die finger weg.

schaut euch den kram halt an: http://de.aiononline.com/services/aion-store


----------



## Kimgloss (11. Oktober 2011)

Also was die Abogebühren angeht kann ich nur sagen, daß ich gerne bereit bin für ein Spiel ein paar Euro zu bezahlen. 10-15 Euro pro Monat (je nach Spiel) sind praktisch nichts, wenn man einmal Euro/Stunde rechnet. 
Wenn ich einen Abend ins Kino gehe, vorher was esse, Tüte Popcorn und Cola, dann habe ich innerhalb von 3-4 Stunden das doppelte und dreifache ausgegeben. Und die Abogebühr im Monat ist gemessen an den vielen Stunden Spielzeit, die man haben kann, wirklich ein gutes Verhältnis von Spielzeit zu Gebühr.

Also mich persönlich schreckt diese Abogebühr eher weniger. 

Man darf es natürlich auch nicht übertreiben und muss seine Finanzen im Auge behalten. 10 Spiele wäre dann wieder sehr viel Geld  Ich habe derzeit zwei Spiel als Abo laufen - Das ist recht überschaubar. 

@jeef: Gut, das Du es grafisch anders siehtst, als ich. So hat eben jedes Spiel seine "Fans" und so bleibt die Vielfalt gewahrt. Für meinen Teil bleibt es dabei, das ich HdrO nicht so schön fand. Aber wie punkten1304 schon richtig sagte: Ist eben Geschmacksache  Jedem Tierchen sein Plaisierchen


----------



## Mayestrix (13. Oktober 2011)

*Lohnt es sich Aion wieder an zufangen ?*

Kurze Antwort: *Ja *

Warum?

*Es hat sich vieles positives geändert. Hier mal eine kleine Auflistung:*

1. Mehr XP durch normale,wdhlbare und Kamp Quests.
2. Quests geben mehr Kinah und einige nützliche Belohnungen.
3. Ein Mentor System welches kleinen und neuen Spielern hilft schnell aufzusteigen und schwierige Quests abzuschließen,
ohne dabei auf XP und Loot zu verzichten. Mentor Quests werden mit Items belohnt die man gegen sehr gutes Equipt eintauschen kann.
4. Es sind Solo-Instanzen implementiert worden für die Stufen 18-22, 37-44, 50-55.
5. Kamp-Quests können nun auch auf alternativ Wegen beendet werden.
6. Man kann bestimmte Inis nun auch mit dem neuen Gruppensuchsytem betreten.
7. Viele spannende Events bereichern den Spielalltag.
8. Die Dropprate für viele Items sind erhöht.
9. etc.

Ich kann nur empfehlen sich die Patchnotes ab 2.1 durchzulesen. Dort kann man sich einen sehr guten Überblick über die Neuerungen
verschaffen. Außerdem gibt es eine 10 Tage Trail Version von Aion die bis LvL 20 gespielt werden kann.

_Und am Rande ein Zitat vom "08-24-2011 im Aion Forum" des "Lars 'Lisertan' Malcharek German Community Coordinator":_ 
Alles in allem hat sich für Aion nichts geändert und das Spiel ist auch noch lange nicht am Ende, ganz im Gegenteil, es wird weiter entwickelt, von uns weiter supportet und wir haben noch viel vor ( nach 3.0 ist noch lange nicht Schluss). Die Untergangstheorien sind also absolut unnötig..

gefiehl mir persönlich gut und ich wollte es euch mal zeigen.

PN me für mehr Infos. 

Fly on 
Mayestrix


----------



## Mayestrix (13. Oktober 2011)

WesTroxX schrieb:


> das einzige was hier lächerlich ist, ist ncsoft mit ihrem abo+itemshop game
> 
> und erzähl mir nicht, dass sachen welche die chance bei der manastein socklung enorm erhöhen kein rießen vorteil ist gegenüber den nichtkäufern. es gibt items mit 8 slots und man kriegt es kaum hin auch nur 3 slots zu sockeln ohne mal eben 10 steine dafür zu verbrauchen. hab das gefühl dass die entwickler da bei der failquote etwas rumgeschraubt haben. in die negative richtung natürlich.
> 
> ...




Nun gut, ich kann dem schon zustimmen...

*Aber:*

Letztlich muss man es sich ja nicht kaufen. Außerdem waren es nur Sockelhilfen für Manasteine.
Und diese waren nur für einen begrenzten Zeitraum verfübar gewesen. 
Entgültig eingeführt sind die "PaytoWin" Items noch lange nicht und schon gar nicht wenn aus der Com
negatives Feedback kommt. Es soll bald eine Ingame Umfrage kommen um Feedback bezüglich des "Items" zu sammeln.
Also alles nicht ganz so wild wie gesagt wird.

Fly on
Mayetrix


----------



## Harwulf (14. Oktober 2011)

Halte mich mit dem Spielen atm ein wenig zurück schonen bis Swtor kommt^^. Und dachte mir schaust solange mal wieder bei Aion rein. Neuen Char angefangen und doch sehr verwundert bin man trifft andere Spieler im Startgebiet es ist im Chat einiges los also nicht wie bei Rift wo alles tod ist in den Startgebieten.

Hätte nicht gedacht das das Spiel doch offensichtlich noch so beliebt bzw. stark frequentiert wird.

Hab ne kleine Jägerin namens Atepa auf dem Server Balder falls da jemand auch ist. Spiele so 2-3 Stunden am Tag auch nicht jeden Tag wie gesagt um die Wartezeit zu überbrücken macht aber dafür wieder recht viel Spaß.

Gruß

Harwulf


----------



## Geroniax (14. Oktober 2011)

Was mich am meisten an Aion gestört hat, war das ich als Templar kaum gegen 2-3 Gegner bestehen konnte.
Keine Ahnung ob das bei allen klassen zutrieff aber wo zum Teufel bleibt da das heroische Gefühl? Man ist 
ein Daeva verdammt nochmal und wird von 3 Banditen des selben Levels zusammen gesch***en.
Eigentlich sollte man doch, vor allem als unsterbliches Wesen, 4-5 Gegner im Handumdrehen plätten können.

PS: Um meinen Beitrag noch einen Sinn zu geben: Hat sich das geändert? Kann ich mein Acc reaktivieren und
      mit meinem Templar die Gegend wieder unsicher machen ohne direkt von 3 zu große Fliegen oder Taschendieben
  	verhauen zu werden? Oder liegt es nur an der Klasse und ich hatte damals Pech bei der Klassenwahl?


----------



## WesTroxX (15. Oktober 2011)

Geroniax schrieb:


> PS: Um meinen Beitrag noch einen Sinn zu geben: Hat sich das geändert? Kann ich mein Acc reaktivieren und
> mit meinem Templar die Gegend wieder unsicher machen ohne direkt von 3 zu große Fliegen oder Taschendieben
> verhauen zu werden? Oder liegt es nur an der Klasse und ich hatte damals Pech bei der Klassenwahl?



habs vor kurzem angespielt und nein es gibt immernoch keinen godmode wie in WoW und das ist auch gut so. meine zauberin hauts immernoch verdammt schnell aus den latschen wenn ich nicht aufpasse. da können 2 gegner schon gefährlich werden wenn ich das cc verkacke. nur wenn man gut ist, packt man auch 3 gegner.

was sich manche leute denken...warte einfach auf swtor wenn du ein easymode mmo zocken willst.



Mayestrix schrieb:


> Letztlich muss man es sich ja nicht kaufen. Außerdem waren es nur Sockelhilfen für Manasteine.



sry das ist doch kein argument. wenn einer neben mir einen 8 slot gegenstand mit nur 8 manasteinen sockelt und dadurch ziemlich imba wird während ich vermutlich 100 manasteine brauche die extremst teuer und selten sind und dadurch im nachteil bin nur weil ich keine extra kohle gezahlt habe. also das ist einfach unfair.


----------



## Geroniax (15. Oktober 2011)

Nicht ganz so feindselig wenn ich bitten darf.

Was den Godmode angeht hast du dich wohl nicht gut genug mit der Lore beschäftigt. Man ist ein Göttergschlecht.
Und wenn man als solcher von Dieben verprügelt wird es ist das nicht sonderlich Realistisch. 
Ich Spiele ein RPG um mich in der Rolle eines Helden wieder zu finden. Davon merkt man aber wenig
wenn man mit solchen NPC gleichgestellt ist. Da Spiele ich wirklich lieber WoW, Rift oder SW:ToR.
In den Spielen wird einem zumindest das Gefühl vermittelt mehr bewirken zu können als es ein Bauer mit
einer Heugabel tun könnte.


Mfg.


----------



## WesTroxX (15. Oktober 2011)

Geroniax schrieb:


> Nicht ganz so feindselig wenn ich bitten darf.
> 
> Was den Godmode angeht hast du dich wohl nicht gut genug mit der Lore beschäftigt. Man ist ein Göttergschlecht.
> Und wenn man als solcher von Dieben verprügelt wird es ist das nicht sonderlich Realistisch.
> ...



was hat das mit der lore zutun wenn man nicht unbesiegbar im spiel sein soll? was spricht denn dagegen wenn man als "göttergeschelecht" ähnlich verwundbar ist wie jemand normales? soweit ich weiss gibt es da keine frestgesetzten regeln und jeder storyteller kann es sich selbst zurechtreimen. wenn du rollenspiele spielst um die rolle eines helden einzunehmen dann spielst du da wohl die falschen spiele. wahre helden haben doch in der regel einen sehr steinigen weg bis zu ihrem ruhm oder etwa nicht? was du beschreibst ist einfach nur godmode und hat weder was mit der lore noch mit wahren helden zutun. also binde dir eine rosa schleife ums haar und viel spaß mit WoW Rift oder swtor. "held"

btw es ist weitaus weniger glaubwürdig wenn man in swtor als jedi oder sith gleichgestellt wird mit den "normalen" klassen. wenn du schon von glaubwürdigkeit eines spielst sprichst.


----------



## Geroniax (16. Oktober 2011)

Die festgesetzte Regel ist meiner Meinung nach der gesunde Menschenverstand. Kann ja
sein das Aion hier die Ausnahme bildet aber es bleibt trotzdem nichts heroisches dran wenn
man als "Held" gegen Handlanger stirbt. Und um ein paar Helden mal zu nennen: 

Aragon, Gimli, Legolas, Gandalf ließen sich nicht von jeweils 2 Orks umhauen.

Superman, Batman, Spiderman kämpften auch gegen XY Gegner ohne einen Kratzer.

Die Liste lässt sich mit vielen Film-, Buch- und Comichelden weiterführen. Und meiner
Meinung nach sind es solche Geschichten und Personen die den "Heldenhmut" in einer
Fantasywelt angeben. Und warum sollte das bei Spielen aufhören? Da tanzt mir
doch eher Aion aus der Reihe anstatt WoW, SW:ToR oder Rift.

Ein Godmode ist außerdem mit Unsterblichkeit verknüpft die in keinem der Spiele vorhanden ist.
Aber ich glaube ich kann nicht von jemanden verlagen, der nichts anderes sehen will, dem neutral
gegenüber zu stehen.

Eigentlich wollte ich nur wissen ob sich Blick lohnt. Aber leider hab ich nur die schlechte
Seite der Comm hier gesehen. Werde dann halt dank Ms. Intolerant die Finger weiterhin von
dem Spiel lassen. Auf sowas kann ich echt verzichten.

Danke das ich es so erfahren habe und nicht erst im Spiel.


Geroniax over and out!


----------



## WesTroxX (16. Oktober 2011)

du hast recht. am besten lässt du die finger davon. denn du wirst schnell merken dass du nicht ein superheld oder ein herr der ringe held sein kannst der im alleingang horden von monstern metzelt. aion ist eben kein diablo nach action rollenspiel manier. mit gesunden menschenverstand hat deine logik nichts zutun. wie gesagt, es gibt auch mehr als genug geschichten und spiele in denen stinknormale menschen "helden" werden. dass eine deava in aion verwundbar ist, ist eben ihre eigene geschichte. abgesehen davon stirbst du nicht gegen handlanger wenn du dich nicht dumm anstellst.

bleib bei WoW. deren schwierigkeitsgrad im grunde einfach nur ein witz ist. von lvl 1 bis 85 ohne ein fünktschen hirn einzusetzen? also da kommt bei mir kein heldengefühl auf. 

oder warte auf swtor. nur das ist irgendwie ironisch wenn du von logik sprichst aber gleichzeitig die tatsache bewusst ignorierst, dass trotz der "lore" in swtor die jedi und sith gleichgestellt werden mit normalen klassen. woher kommt dann diese ignoranz?

naja ich habe ohnehin kein verständis gegenüber leuten die computerspiele spielen aber nicht gefordert werden möchten. dabei mag ich aion nichtmal und finde dass dieses spiel sich gerade wegen leuten wir dir total versaut hat. wenn ich sehe wie ich nach jedem lvl up ständig mit lauter items und ausrüstung zugebombt werde die einem das leben leichter machen ohne etwas dafür getan zu haben, dann wird mir schlecht.


----------



## Geroniax (16. Oktober 2011)

Weil Aion es so macht wie es zurzeit läuft machen es alle anderen Falsch. Top.

Star Wars Episode 2. Obi-Wan kämpft auf Karmino gegen Jango Fett und der Kampf ist ausgeglichen. Schon einmal die Bücher gelesen?
Da sind Schmuggler, Soldaten, Agenten oder Kopfgeldjäger mit KÖNNEN gleichgestellt mit Jedi und Sith. Ob nun in den neuen Bücher oder dem
erweitertem Universum. Jedi und Sith haben die Macht, die anderen die Technologie. Was soll daran denn falsch sein? muss man halt mit
List an den Machtanwender ran.

Und davon rede ich doch die ganze Zeit. Ich spiele ein RPG um mich wie ein Held zu fühlen und in Aion wurde mir es damals nicht geboten und
Heute ist es ja anscheinend nicht besser. Das war meine Ausgangsfrage und es entwickelte sich jetzt immer mehr zum Flame War weil ich
in deinen Augen keine Ahnung habe weil ich kein Bock habe als verehrtes Wesen (vom Fußfolg) von 2 Taschendieben, die ja nur HANDLANGER sind,
verkloppt zu werden. Oder ist jeder NPC in Aion ein Bossgegner?! Denn Trash bezeichnet man hin und wieder als Handlanger.

Und zum Thema fordern: Wenn ich alleine gegen 7 Gegner verliere fühlt es sich anders an als wenn ich gegen 2-3 Gegner verliere. Und genau da
ist der springende Punkt. Aber ok du hast ja deine Intoleranz schon zugegeben. Hatte eigentlich noch auf eine zweite Meinung hier gehofft
aber daraus wird wohl nichts.

Zumindest kenne ich jetzt eine weitere Community die ihre Trolle an der langen Leine hat.


----------



## WesTroxX (16. Oktober 2011)

Geroniax schrieb:


> Weil Aion es so macht wie es zurzeit läuft machen es alle anderen Falsch. Top.



"alle anderen"? mit solch einem pauschalismus ist diese aussage echt nichts wert.

und ich soll der troll sein? du kommst hier rein kritisiert aion aus einem grund der alleine an dir und nicht am spiel liegt und verlangst auch noch irgendeine antwort auf solch eine sinnlose frage? sry wenn du einfach nach dem schwierigkeitsgrad gefragt hättest dann käme auch eine normale antwort wie: ja der schwierigkeitsgrad ist immernoch so wie zu beginn.
aber wenn man so kommt wie du dann kann man da nur den kopf schütteln.

am besten trollst du dich einfach wie du es vorhin schon machen wolltest du spielst weiter dein WoW und später dann SWTOR. und lässt leute in ruhe die wenigstens noch ein bissel herausforderung in ihren spielen wollen und keine hirnlose klopperei die erst 7 oder 10-20 gegner benötigt bis du mal verlierst, lol. ja wer sich nur bei solchen spielen toll und wie ein held fühlen kann tut mir schon leid.


----------



## Geroniax (16. Oktober 2011)

Auchwenn ich meinen ersten Beitrag etwas Hart verfasst habe kann ich da nicht soviel Feindseligkeit feststellen wie in ALL deinen Posts.
Und um ehrlich zu sein kann ich es auch nicht nach vollziehen. 

Ich sagte wie damals mein Empfinden gegenüber dem Spiel war und fragte im Anschluss ob es immer noch so ist und habe es mit einem Beispiel ausgeschmückt.
Aber augenscheinlich bin ich da jemanden auf den Fuß getreten. Kann ich ja nichts für das du so empfindlich auf Kritik reagierst das
ich gegenüber einem Spiel abgelassen habe. Ich flame dich ja auch nicht zu das du ein Spiel schlecht redest das noch nicht einmal erschienen ist.

Aber da sind wir ja wieder bei dem Thema intolerant. Zudem meine ich mit "allen anderen" die von dir genannten. WoW, Rift, SW:ToR.
Zudem pauschalisierst du selber wenn du sagst das alle 3 Spiele schlecht bzw. zu einfach sind. Zudem spiele ich schon seit längerem kein WoW mehr und
ich warte auf SW:ToR. Die Tatsache das ich hier gefragt habe ob das Spiel nach wie vor schwer ist sollte ja jemanden vermuten lassen das
ich etwas zur Überbrückung suche.

Aber ich bezweifel einfach mal das nicht soweit gedacht wurde. Lieber mal rummaulen auf etwas das offensichtlich als Metapher verwendet wurde.


----------



## Rapurzel (12. Dezember 2011)

Mayestrix schrieb:


> _Und am Rande ein Zitat vom "08-24-2011 im Aion Forum" des "Lars 'Lisertan' Malcharek German Community Coordinator":_
> Alles in allem hat sich für Aion nichts geändert und das Spiel ist auch noch lange nicht am Ende, ganz im Gegenteil, es wird weiter entwickelt, von uns weiter supportet und wir haben noch viel vor ( nach 3.0 ist noch lange nicht Schluss). Die Untergangstheorien sind also absolut unnötig..
> 
> gefiehl mir persönlich gut und ich wollte es euch mal zeigen.
> ...



Lol,

Lisertan ist gemeinsam mit Imhotep schon längst von der Bildfläche verschwunden und die Server in Deutschland sind fast leer.
Es gibt so gut wie keinen Support für Deutschlan/Europa mehr bis auf einen (FM), der das Forum überwacht. NC-Soft kümmert sich lieber um  das asiatische Publikum, weil Aion dort erfolgreicher ist.
In den niedrigen Levelbereichen trifft man nur noch Twinks und in den höheren Lvln bekommt man kaum noch (auf Asmodierseite auf Thor)max. 120  Personen für eine Festungsverteidigung geschweige den Angriff zusammen. Bei den Elyos sind es noch ein paar mehr, denk ich, weil sie auf Thor die erfolgreichere Fraktion sind. jedoch wird ihnen das ohne Gegner nicht viel nutzen.
Genauso sieht es in der Gruppensuche aus. Leer!! 3 Gruppen suchen , 2 davon einen Heiler oder Supporter u.s.w.
Es gibt noch Stammgruppen aber als Neuer hast kaum eine Chance, weil nur noch auf Dein Equip geschaut wird bzw. du spielst "keinen" Heiler".Denn oft scheitern Gruppen bei der Heilersuche.
Equipment bekommste jetzt durch die Feuerprobe (Arena) schneller aber du kannst sie kaaum sockeln bzw. verzaubern.
Warum? Weil die Itempreise übelst hochgegangen sind durch Angebotsmangel. Verzauberungsteine sowie gute Manasteine sind fast unbezahlbar und wenn du mal 8 000 000 Kinah für einen Verzauberungstein Stufe 79 ausgegeben hast , ist da nur ne 20% Chance dass der
nicht kaputtgeht.

Also was nützt einem das schönste Spiel, wenn es an Spielern fehlt und jeden Monat wird es leerer und leerer.
Viele spielen das Game nur noch als Überbrückung, bis sie SWTOR oder GW 2 zocken können.

@ TE Fazit: Vielleicht klappts ja, wenn Du Dich einer der wenigen verbliebenen Legionen anschliesst, die Server zusammengefasst werden oder Aion f2play wird. Es gibt durchaus noch einen harten Kern dort, der erstmal bleiben möchte und auf 3.0 wartet, aber es sind wenige.

Ich bin kein Hater, leider war das der Grund mit Aion aufzuhören.

Sorry,
es ist leider so


----------



## Serwil (30. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Aion Community 
Ich möchte mir Aion auch mal anschauen. Insbesondere, da es im Februar kostenlos wird. Allerdings möchte ich nicht mehr so lange warten und schonmal reinschnuppern. Dafür würden sich prima die zehn Testtage eignen. Könnte mich jemand von euch, der noch fleißig am spielen, durch 'Lade einen Freund ein' einladen und mich am Anfang auch ein wenig 'an die Hand nehmen' und mir die Grundzüge erklären? Keine Angst, ich habe davor schon andere Onlinerollenspiele gespielt und bin kein kompletter Anfänger. Wer also lust hätte kann mir eine Nachricht schicken. Spielclient is bereits gedownloadet.

mfg


----------



## 64K (30. Dezember 2011)

Geroniax schrieb:


> Star Wars Episode 2. Obi-Wan kämpft auf Karmino gegen Jango Fett und der Kampf ist ausgeglichen. Schon einmal die Bücher gelesen?
> Da sind Schmuggler, Soldaten, Agenten oder Kopfgeldjäger mit KÖNNEN gleichgestellt mit Jedi und Sith. Ob nun in den neuen Bücher oder dem
> erweitertem Universum. Jedi und Sith haben die Macht, die anderen die Technologie. Was soll daran denn falsch sein? muss man halt mit
> List an den Machtanwender ran.



Das sind Ausnahmecharaktere. Es gelingt manchen normalen Leuten einen Jedi zu besiegen. Boba ist einer, immerhin ist er die Genquelle für die Clonsoldaten.

In der Clone Wars Serie gibt es auch genügend Einzelkämpfer, die sich als stark geraus stellen.
Es gibt aber ebenfalls genug "Kanonenfutter" welches weder gegen einen guten Soldaten, noch gegen ein Jedi durchhält
und nur zum sterben da ist ;-)

es gibt auch in der nordischen Mythologie (tor und so) genug Götter, die nicht gut Kämpfen können
http://schweden-mythologie.blogspot.com/2011/04/honer-der-gott-der-sich-nicht.html


----------



## Neneko89 (30. Dezember 2011)

Geroniax schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Aragon, Gimli, Legolas, Gandalf ließen sich nicht von jeweils 2 Orks umhauen.
> 
> ...



So... und jetzt erklär mir doch bitte mal wo iin HdRO oder dem andren Game diese Charaktere spielen kannst?

Nehmen wir als Beispiel mal den Garrosh Hellscream (Orc Oberhaupt in OG, weil ich atm Wow spiel isses mir da einfacher) ... du kannst ja gerne mal versuchen den ALLEINE umzuklatschen, weil du ja so heldenhaft bist wie die Hauptcharaktere... 

...so etwas "heldenhaftes" wie du beschreibst gibts in keinem MMO. Wär ja auch schrecklich wenn jeder als Jaina Proudmoore, Aragorn oder Spiderman rumlaufen würde.


----------



## Serwil (31. Dezember 2011)

Erbarmt sich keiner mich kurz einzuladen? Geht ganz schnell und ihr habt ja schließlich auch was davon:
http://de.aiononline.com/services/refer-a-friend
Meine Email-Adresse ist ju_ra@t-online.de also ladet mich bitte ein :/


----------



## nils1400 (1. Januar 2012)

Serwil schrieb:


> Erbarmt sich keiner mich kurz einzuladen? Geht ganz schnell und ihr habt ja schließlich auch was davon:
> http://de.aiononline.com/services/refer-a-friend
> Meine Email-Adresse ist ju_ra@t-online.de also ladet mich bitte ein :/



ich hoffe, es hat sich jemand erbarmt! auf das sein jahr 2012 glücklich beginne!


----------



## Serwil (1. Januar 2012)

Muss ich leider verneinen. Mir kommt es langsam so vor, dass keiner mehr Aion spielt. Das Einladen ist ja jetzt nicht so ansträngend, und man hat ja selber was davon.


----------



## nils1400 (4. Januar 2012)

Serwil schrieb:


> Muss ich leider verneinen. Mir kommt es langsam so vor, dass keiner mehr Aion spielt. Das Einladen ist ja jetzt nicht so ansträngend, und man hat ja selber was davon.



na dann erst einmal mein herzliches beileid. es gibt sie anscheinend tatsächlich nur noch selten, die aktiven aion-spieler, die gleichzeitig buffed.de lesen und darüber hinaus noch bereit sind, einen interessierten spieler in die aion-welt einzuladen. vielleicht ist es doch ratsam, dir ein anderes spiel auszusuchen, das aktuell mehr gespielt wird.


----------



## Cerom (12. Januar 2012)

Wozu einladen ? Einen Testaccount kannst du dir doch einfach auf der Aionhomepage beantragen.


----------



## hockomat (12. Januar 2012)

fang aion erst geanicht wieder an jetzt mit der kommenden f2p variante wo es denke icha ber eher am publisher liegt denn es geht an den geier überhaupt der f2p welt wirds eh zu grunde gehn von daher


----------



## AionTelas (18. Januar 2012)

Ob es sich Lohnt wieder anzufangen oder nicht muss natürlich jeder selbst entscheiden.
Allerdings sollte man seine Entscheidung OB man wieder anfängt nicht an der Aktivität von Aion-Spielern in diesem Forum festmachen.
Wer noch kein Aion gespielt hat oder schon einmal gespielt hat sollte dem F2P-Modell  zumindest eine Chance geben und es noch einmal versuchen.

PS: Das große Problem an Aion ist meiner Meinung nach immernoch der schwer hängende Nachschub an Content.
Seit November letzten Jahres kommen die Spieler der koreanischen Version von Aion in den Genuss vom Patch 3.0.
Und für deutsche Gefilde gibt es noch nicht einmal einen Termin für einen Release auf dem Testserver...
Sollte NcSoft es bald schaffen 3.0 ins Deutsche zu übersetzen würde vielleicht auch endlich Schluss sein mit dieser Untergangsstimmung...
...Ohne Content kein Spiel...


----------



## R3PO (19. Januar 2012)

da gebe ich meinen vorrender recht . mit contenc sieht es sehr schlecht aus . das einzige was spaß macht ist pvp , aber eine gebühr dafür zu zahlen ist hart . wartet nen halben monat bist es f2p wird und einfach mal testen.


ps: laut neuen infos ist es ab dem 16.2.2012 f2p


----------



## Geige (21. Januar 2012)

Ich habe mich schon so oft gefragt, wie schwer es sein kann in Korea
jemanden zu finden, der Englisch spricht. Ihn daraufhin das spiel ins Englische übersetzen zu lassen und
anschließend nen Deutschen zu finden, der Englisch kann.  
Wie schwer kann das sein?


----------

